# Skunk gender question



## Caseyd2222 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, Im new to the skunk world and was told my new baby is a female...having a hard time finding any pictures online to aid me in confirming the sex and don't want to sound like an idiot when going into my vet with her (him?) any skunk savy friends on here that can tell me?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Female

Usually rule of thumb, genital close to anus = female, male genitalia is further away up the belly.


----------

